# Considering Expat Opportunity in UAE



## JessHat (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm new to the Forum but have interest in learning how this works and how those who use it might be able to offer some advice for questions I have about potentially being an Expat in the UAE.

I'm in preliminary discussions with an international consutancy that specializes in heavy complex construction management. Their Middle East hub HQ is in Abu Dhabi and that's the assignment desk I'm being offered. The position is a director level assignment. 

Thus far the discussions have been very preliminary and exploratory. The salary being suggested is the equivalent of $20,000 / mo USD. If I understand correctly, that equates to 73,400 AED / mo. Supposedly, there's director level bonuses on top of that. I'm supposed to cover my own housing, car, food and utilities. Health insurance, the relocation costs, one trip home to the USA annually are also included over and above the base salary. 

I have US expenses of about $85,000 / year. Some of those will move over to the UAE when I move but things like my US home morgage will still have to be paid. It's hard to say what the US costs will be while I'm in the UAE but assuming they stayed at the current level, would my new salary be sufficient to cover both my costs in the US and those in the UAE? $20,000 USD/mo is $240,000/yr. Assuming my net salary was $155,000 USD, is that sufficient to cover the cost of living in AD or in Dubai? Remember I probably have US tax obligations of about $60,000 (assumes the first $90,000 is exempt). I'm checking with some tax advisors on this, but lets assume I have a net $100,000 USD to use for the UAE. That's the equivalent of 367,000 AED. Can that cover the cost of a 1 bedroom apartment, a car, gas, food, entertainment for a year in Abu Dhabi?

Many thanks
JessHat


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Greetings,

Life cost in the UAE is not so expensive ( it's more expensive than other GCC ).

Talking about 367000 divide by 12 math, Here we go:

- Your rent in Dubai or Abu Dhabi (AD) won't exceed 96000 Dhs per annum ( talking about a very good location & good facilities), most of the good places are less than that but some places may exceed.

- Your fuel if you do 4000km per month driving a SUV V8 won't exceed 3000 per month. fuel is (1.65 - 1.95)/Litre roughly

- Car intallments depends on you ( let's go for yukon Denali. around 5000 dhs per month for 5 years (it's lesser than that)

- Electricity, Water, Phones, Internet another 3000 per month ( not sure ) it differs between emirates and local people get futher discounts.

- Food & others depend on you, but let's say 7000 per month.

Based on extreme calculaions, you reached around 26000 monthly & the remainings were 30000 monthly. Honestly, I don't think you will spend 20000 per month including all things mentioned above. And I forget to mentioned, companies are forced to provide health insurance in AD, it's in the law.

Best wishes,
abdulrahim


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is your family going to be living in the states? 

Come and budget and not live it up, you will be fine.


----------



## JessHat (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry, was your reply to my post or someone else's?

I've lived overseas before and I know what you mean. When the gig is up or the conditions on the ground are no longer fun it's time to go home.

JessHat



Jynxgirl said:


> Is your family going to be living in the states?
> 
> Come and budget and not live it up, you will be fine.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

JessHat said:


> Sorry, was your reply to my post or someone else's?
> 
> I've lived overseas before and I know what you mean. When the gig is up or the conditions on the ground are no longer fun it's time to go home.
> 
> JessHat


To you. 

You should do fine. If you have family at home, then get a handle on that quick like. Seen so many people go overseas saying there 'home' will only need xxx but they end up saving nothing, 'home' is unhappy and spending what is 'extra' and then the person overseas spends (isnt hard to spend 1500-2000drh+ on an evening out in the uae) and at the end, find themselves in more debt then they started with. 

Uae is an expensive country if you allow it to be.


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

I would love to see what the US accountant says. I am in the same boat with three mortgages in the US and currently in abu dhabi. This place is nothing like los Angeles so I think it is a bit cheaper. When the family comes then my expenses will be higher with a villa,maid,utilities. So far I am spending a lot less than budgeted


----------

